# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Korea Aerospace Research Institute, Sacheon, South Korea

## Airicist

kari.re.kr

youtube.com/KARItelevision

facebook.com/karipr

facebook.com/Korea-Aerospace-Research-Institute-KARI-219931901351092

twitter.com/kari2030

Korea Aerospace Research Institute on Wikipedia

Projects:

Nuri, Korea Space Launch Vehicle, KSLV-2, launch vehicle

Naro-1, Korea Space Launch Vehicle, KSLV-1, launch vehicle

----------

